# 7 Ft tall Eiffel tower Mailbox - Pictures!



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

pretty cool. Grandpa did good. I'm surprised somebody hasn't stolen it.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

He did a great job on it. Thanks for showing us!

Did the cars that hit it have any damage?

Barb


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Extraordinary---I hope Grandpa taught you a bit of welding,too.--Mike--


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

That brings the win right there!! I'm gonna need a price on shipping to east Texas...


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

J'ai oublié de dire: Ooo la la. :thumbsup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

C'est fantastique!!!!!

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, He's talked about making more for selling but I'm not sure. They would be expensive, Thousands as he puts hundreds of hours into each one. ( He's made two, this and his own )


----------



## virgoseo (Apr 14, 2011)

Your Grandpa got real talent buddy, i am also wondering why still it's not stolen by somebody hahaha, well anyways now i am also interested in having such type of mailbox but i am so dumb in making all those things your grandpa is really cool man!


----------



## RealHouswifOfOK (Apr 11, 2011)

100% fabulous!! So, really, Grandpa just got it in his head to make the Tower, even though your Dad or Mom has no connection/fondness for it?! What did your parents say when he gave it to them? Was it out of the blue or for a birthday or something? Sorry, I'm being nosy.....but it's so lovely, and fascinating. do your parents live in a neighborhood/have neighbors? I'm just wondering, because it's in our Covenant that everyone in our neighborhood must have the same box (which is a pretty box, but useless, otherwise). Our 'one neighbor who puts herself in charge of making sure everyone is following the rules' would *die* if we put anything like this out. It's beautiful, though.


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thx, Was for his birthday, weird. lol
It's a neighborhood of 50 homes on a dead-end street. 
Wow. So basically HOA. I hate HOA. IMHO. Since you have to have the same box, thats fine. Can you not change the base the box is on though?
lol You could put your box on this stand. Maybe a way for you to get around her. idk.


----------



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

Very cool ... rust proof this masterpiece so it can last longer ?


----------



## RealHouswifOfOK (Apr 11, 2011)

Firefighter3244 said:


> Thx, Was for his birthday, weird. lol
> It's a neighborhood of 50 homes on a dead-end street.
> Wow. So basically HOA. I hate HOA. IMHO. Since you have to have the same box, thats fine. Can you not change the base the box is on though?
> lol You could put your box on this stand. Maybe a way for you to get around her. idk.


I can just see it, 'Happy B-Day, here's your present!', your Dad is all.....what?! I mean, they didn't honeymoon, anniversary there? Nothing?! 

Yeah, I don't think you are technically supposed to change anything on the box. It's very odd, too. It's like a big black iron box, with decorative panels on the sides/roof, a tiny 'box' cut-out in the front where the mail gets dropped, then the back is a large door that 'locks' with this lever/key lock. 
1. While the box is large, the drop is not...it will hold a weeks worth of mail, but you can't put anything but the smallest box through the slot. 
2. There is no way to put out 'outgoing' mail for the mailman to pick up. That's the most annoying thing. Some neighbors have rigged it to where they have attached a flag to the box, and then they use a big chip-clip type thing to clip their outgoing stuff to the outside of the drop box. But, I'm not comfortable with that...at all.
3. The lock is useless, it's very loose, so you can just turn the whole thing/lever with your fingers to unlock the door, should you want.

Makes no sense.


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

Go to your neighbors and start a pitition, have everyone sign it and get it taken care of. 
Tell the lady if she doesn't like it then she can pay to have it replaced or rebuilt.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow that is really cool!

And what's with cars always wanting to hit those type of mailboxes? I seem to hear of this being a regular occurence in some places. Where I live mailboxes are right at the house so it's not really an issue, but I kinda like the idea of street mailboxes as you can be creative, like in this case.


----------

